# Ride Customer Service SUCKS



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

If you think this is bad customer service you have clearly never dealt with many companies before. They made a mistake and are trying to fix it. :dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

There are companies that email same day, multiple times, ship next day, and provide shipping and tracking info without even being asked. 

As far as customer service goes this is kind of shitty.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

"If you think this is bad customer service you have clearly never dealt with many companies before." I am unsure I understand that comment. Maybe you can explain.

No matter how many companies I have dealt with, Ride's was still bad customer service.

Your point is that multiple wrongs make it right? Or that bad customer service is so rampant that I have no right to complain?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I have to agree. Had a pair of Capo bindings on which the buckles and ladder straps fell apart after a few days. Got an email from customer service promising me exchange parts and I never got them. But as always it can just be bad luck or a bad day on the customer service guy's part.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

scottb7 said:


> Your point is that multiple wrongs make it right?


No idea why you'd think that was my point. 



scottb7 said:


> Or that bad customer service is so rampant that I have no right to complain?


That all things considered, this is a very minor thing to complain about on a forum.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

"That all things considered, this is a very minor thing to complain about on a forum." And what does Lucky RVA feel the purpose of this forum is? I do want to make sure I don't offend in the future.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

That's employees not giving a shit and giving shitty customer service. You have every right to bitch about some idiot employee doing that to you. Good on whoever fixed it for you though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Have to agree with OP. This is the type of stuff I'd like to know about. Since I had kind of a similar situation with Ride a couple of years ago when I was trying to get a BOA cable replacement, I have to wonder if they have a systemic issue.

Now mind you, I eventually _got_ the part and didn't have to pay for it, so I was satisfied with the result. But you have to wonder if they have a problem in their parts dept.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Sucks when you get the run around like that and that is totally bad customer service. After the first encounter with no results, I would have been on their ass for a conformation email that it had been shipped. I know people love to hate, but after dealing with Burton Rider Services and Dogfunk/Backcountry, my expectations are pretty high. There is no reason every company should not strive to achieve that level of service.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I know people love to hate, but after dealing with Burton Rider Services and Dogfunk/Backcountry, my expectations are pretty high. There is no reason every company should not strive to achieve that level of service.


I honestly just today sent a complimentary email directly to Dogfunk because of the outstanding customer service I received on a recent transaction. If I were the OP, I would politely but assertively complain directly to the company about their lack of customer service. I could see it as an employee simply messing up once then having them fix it right away, but in this case the OP had not one but two screw ups in a row that took up 4 weeks of his time. Where I live, 4 weeks is a hell of a lot of the riding season. What if that were his only set of bindings? There's reason to complain IMO, but I'd be complaining directly to them and threatening to never buy Ride stuff again.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Dogfunk is absolutely freaking amazing. I remember when I first heard about their policy... I had some stuff I had ordered 2 years prior that was falling apart (jacket and pants.) They just told me to send it all back for a full refund. I was so impressed I actually felt bad and didn't want to take advantage... so I just sent the pants back since they were actually falling apart and the jacket wasn't too bad.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Dogfunk is absolutely freaking amazing. I remember when I first heard about their policy... I had some stuff I had ordered 2 years prior that was falling apart (jacket and pants.) They just told me to send it all back for a full refund. I was so impressed I actually felt bad and didn't want to take advantage... so I just sent the pants back since they were actually falling apart and the jacket wasn't too bad.


Yeah and on top of their outstanding return policy and their complete competence, everyone I've ever spoken to on the phone was super nice and patient. I agree, I felt the same way like I didn't want to take advantage of them.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not sure what to think about Ride's customer service either. I had a pair of their bindings that were about a year and a half old (out of warranty) and I sent them an email saying one of my toe straps was stripping. The guy said he'd send me a new one free of charge immediately no questions asked. 2 days after I got them I was riding on a small hill near my house and one of the new straps just snaps in half (I assume it must've had a defect). I reply to the guy I talked to earlier thanking him for his help and explaining what happened. A different guy responded to me. He completely ignored everything I wrote him and told me that if I want a new strap it will cost me $30. I try explaining myself again that the straps were brand 2 days ago and were defected. He replied with the same email, being very stubborn and not acting like he had a care in the world about my predicament, explaining that free parts were against company policy. Needlessly to say I didn't buy the toe strap, but bought a different brand bindings and couldn't be happier. Ride will likely not have me as a customer anymore. The least he could have done is been sympathetic, ask for pictures to see damage, or discount the strap for me. He acted like I had never been a customer and like he didn't care if I remained one or not.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

I may be a bit old school but I feel that if you want anything done correctly you need to actually TALK to someone on the phone. This day an age email has made things really impersonal which allows things to " slip through the cracks" more then when your voice and personally was how people decided whether to give you the discount or sneak one out for free. 

It's not like it costs them a lot of money. Hell even if it was their Policy and pretended to do me a favor it was good to think people give a shit about my patronage. I guess that's just something we are gonna have to get used to. 

But I never email when I have the option to call. Cause saying 2 times in a conversation " sir are you SURE you put my order through this time? Because this is my second call." Would surly get that part to you 2 weeks earlier. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

You are probably right about calling would have gotten better service, and parts sooner. But you are probably also right that you are old school on this. Companies need to take responsibility for what their employees are doing on the other end of the email. 

If I email to check on an order they should respond that they can't check on the order unless I call. Or they should actually move to some other screen in the system and do it, not just send some BS email back that had no basis in reality (for an order they took, but never gave to parts dept.)


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

trapper said:


> Yeah and on top of their outstanding return policy and their complete competence, everyone I've ever spoken to on the phone was super nice and patient. I agree, I felt the same way like I didn't want to take advantage of them.


My first experience with dogfunk's customer service:

I called and placed an order for a NS SL back, man maybe 6-7 yrs ago now, I called because I wanted to see if I could purchase the SL with a green base because I didn't want to spend 5 bills on something unless I loved it. The rep said of course we can do that and placed the order. Got my board but was the black base, called in and explained the situation, they said no prob and sent me a new board, wrong color again. I called in and explained the situation again and they said we don't let you choose the color because we don't stock it that way, and I politely explained I wouldn't have purchased the board if I couldn't know for sure of what color I would get and that I was going on a trip that weekend and wanted my new board for it. Manager came on and said, we don't normally let you select the color but since our rep told you what you would get, we will send you the store model that we have with the green base. In the meantime go ride the board you have and return it after your trip. You will get the correct board when you return. I got the new board and didn't ride the one I had because I didn't want to abuse a perfectly good board that I wasn't keeping. But the fact that they were willing to tell me that and go out of policy to get the board I wanted just because I was being picky.....needless to say I ALWAYS buy from dogfunk unless they don't have my size...


----------



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

Today i emailed Ride for some binding replacement parts and got a response back within a few minutes from Dan, and told me to be on the look out for the parts in the next couple weeks..Hopefully they make it.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Word of mouth, in my opinion, is still one of the most effective forms of advertisement. I guarantee some forum members who have never dealt with Dogfunk will be comfortable purchasing from them strictly off of forum referrals. I actually was thinking about purchasing some softgoods from ride, but I'm not into being used by arrogant ass companies that feel like I need them. I'll even pay more for an item just because of a companies great or shitty service, depending on the situation.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> Word of mouth, in my opinion, is still one of the most effective forms of advertisement. I guarantee some forum members who have never dealt with Dogfunk will be comfortable purchasing from them strictly off of forum referrals.


Couldn't be more right on both accounts. As a small business owner there is nothing better then word of mouth. And as a direct result of this forum my next possible purchase will be from dog funk unless they don't have the item I want.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i had some ride rodeos last year whose toe webbing was stripping. i placed a call to them and spoke with someone. he first said, "well, i mean, they ARE eventually going to rip..." he was a bit apathetic to my situation, asked for the serial number on my bindings, then before i can respond he continued, "oh, but i see you bought them only two months ago." then he took down my information and the new straps came in about a week. considering i live in new york and they were coming from i think washington, that was pretty fast.

so i guess my experience was a little better. but then again, i went the "old school" route. IMO it's true; you can say a company should treat e-mail just as importantly but truth is, human nature just doesn't give a shit about anything we can't attach a face to and it's incredibly hard to attach a face to an e-mail.

anyway, just my own chiming in, because aside from the guy's initial snarkiness he got my situation solved pretty quickly.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

onefutui2e said:


> so i guess my experience was a little better. but then again, i went the "old school" route. IMO it's true; you can say a company should treat e-mail just as importantly but truth is, human nature just doesn't give a shit about anything we can't attach a face to and it's incredibly hard to attach a face to an e-mail.
> 
> anyway, just my own chiming in, because aside from the guy's initial snarkiness he got my situation solved pretty quickly.


Exactly right and if there is no face to attach, Voice is the next best thing!


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Update to Dogfunk customer service. I couldn't decide on the size to get, so they offered to send a free return shipping label so I could try both on and it wouldn't cost me anything extra! That's awesome customer service yet again!

Oh and free two day shipping... Just can't beat it


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't understand why anyone is an apologist for poor customer service. I'm in the construction industry and believe me, customer service is the #1 thing that gets or loses our sales. There is no "well, in comparison to company X that isn't so bad." Shit is shit, whether it's a solid log or a full mess of diarrhea. I honestly would've told them that I expected the parts to be sent overnight for free since you've waited 4+ weeks while they've had your money.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

for the record (i don't know if you're directing your post to me), i'm not apologizing for anything. i'm just saying my experience differed. and i just hypothesized it was because i called them directly rather than e-mail.

i've worked in multiple jobs/industries and one of the constants i've seen is that if you really want something done in a timely fashion, you have to get personal with the people you're dealing with. i highly doubt you'll find many who will disagree with this statement.

in the OP's situation, starting with e-mail is fine. but after the first runaround i would've straight-up called them and asked what's going on. sometimes you have to DEMAND customer service to receive it. is it shitty? yeah, i agree with you on that. are there companies who do it better? of course. i also agree with that and all things being equal i tend to give my money to those companies. 

so in a way, i agree that his situation was shitty and that in this case Ride customer service was pretty shitty. i'm just pointing that MY situation was of an order of magnitude less shitty than his and offering an idea of why that might've been. cheers!

of course, if your post wasn't directed at me, i owe you a beer.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

No, it wasn't you it was someone else that was bitching at me for complaining. I should have asked for the order free, but figured screw it, I will just try a different brand next time...


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Well either way I thought it was a worthwhile thread at least. I now probably won't be inclined to buy Ride products in the future without an otherwise compelling reason to do so.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just chiming in about Backcountry's customer service. The customer service from any of Backcountry's sites (dogfunk, whiskey militia, chainlove etc) is a model everyone strive for. They are like the amazon of outdoor sports only their return policy is even better.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

onefutui2e said:


> for the record (i don't know if you're directing your post to me), i'm not apologizing for anything. i'm just saying my experience differed. and i just hypothesized it was because i called them directly rather than e-mail.
> 
> i've worked in multiple jobs/industries and one of the constants i've seen is that if you really want something done in a timely fashion, you have to get personal with the people you're dealing with. i highly doubt you'll find many who will disagree with this statement.
> 
> ...


It wasn't directed at you and you're absolutely right in fact - when I am too busy to deal with someone or don't want to for some reason, I try to keep it in emails and as impersonal as possible. On the other hand, when good clients want things done, we use the phone.
I don't drink though haha


scottb7 said:


> No, it wasn't you it was someone else that was bitching at me for complaining. I should have asked for the order free, but figured screw it, I will just try a different brand next time...


I just know that I'm constantly asked to provide free things or go above and beyond to make the customer happy on a much larger scale.. The fact that it took them a month to even tell you that they never sent them is wasted time and time is money. I'd want something in return for my time. 

Plus, aside from the magazines and such, word of mouth is the best advertising these companies can get right now.. I base alot of my decisions on reviews not only of the product but the company itself


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

LuckyRVA said:


> No idea why you'd think that was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That all things considered, this is a very minor thing to complain about on a forum.


Dude,

The OP is correct, this is bad customer service.

First of all, Snowboarding (as well as Skiing) is a Luxury sport and as consumers we pay a premium for it. Since it is a Luxury, consumers expect a premium service.

Second, if you had this same service from a Bank about a check you deposited but had not yet appeared in your account. I'm sure you would be screaming; "I want my money." The analogy here is when the snow falls, you want to make a few turns at your local resort, not wait for parts in the mail. Also think about this, many here plan trips months in advance that require scheduling vacation time, hotel, sometimes car rental and airfare. So now they need to buy a new set of bindings that they had not budgeted for.

Sorry to say this, but you sound like a rep trying to do damage control.

Sincerely Nito


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

East§ide said:


> It wasn't directed at you and you're absolutely right in fact - when I am too busy to deal with someone or don't want to for some reason, I try to keep it in emails and as impersonal as possible. On the other hand, when good clients want things done, we use the phone.
> I don't drink though haha
> 
> I just know that I'm constantly asked to provide free things or go above and beyond to make the customer happy on a much larger scale.. The fact that it took them a month to even tell you that they never sent them is wasted time and time is money. I'd want something in return for my time.


agreed with your second point. waiting a month just to hear "whoops" is incredibly frustrating and if i were them i would've definitely given them something extra as an apology.

shame that you don't drink though.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

onefutui2e said:


> for the record (i don't know if you're directing your post to me), i'm not apologizing for anything. i'm just saying my experience differed. and i just hypothesized it was because i called them directly rather than e-mail.
> 
> i've worked in multiple jobs/industries and one of the constants i've seen is that if you really want something done in a timely fashion, you have to get personal with the people you're dealing with. i highly doubt you'll find many who will disagree with this statement.
> 
> ...


The phone call does not always work. I once called Ride for a new CAD foot bed and got the run around twice. This is the comment I got back, "He's not in the office at this time. Someone will call you back in a couple of days." After a week, I called back and got the same response. On the third attempt, they told me they could not warranty the item but could sell me a replacement. I said "Yes" and paid via Visa over the phone and never bought another Ride product after that.

In comparison, I've had bad luck with Rome bindings (Targa and 390 Boss); they just don't work for me. But Rome has great customer service and I purchased another binding from Rome (decision based on great reviews for the Boss 390). Would I buy another pair of Rome bindings? "Yes" if it got great customer reviews, but I want to demo them first.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

ok gents....update...got the overnight package today. guess what? sent me some of the items i ordered, not all. and they sent a few items i did not order. I called. Yes, jeez you told me to right? I spoke to casey (sp?) and he said they will send the ladder straps that were originally ordered. He could not say when they would come but would be pretty quick.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

You would think companies understand that customer service extends beyond the point of purchase. This left a bad taste in my mouth and I'm not the customer.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

scottb7 said:


> ok gents....update...got the overnight package today. guess what? sent me some of the items i ordered, not all. and they sent a few items i did not order. I called. Yes, jeez you told me to right? I spoke to casey (sp?) and he said they will send the ladder straps that were originally ordered. He could not say when they would come but would be pretty quick.


I would tell them that this is ENTIRELY unacceptable, that they can no longer expect your business and that you'll be sharing your experience with others. Then link them to this thread. Ill bet they do something then.


crash77 said:


> You would think companies understand that customer service extends beyond the point of purchase. This left a bad taste in my mouth and I'm not the customer.


Same. Being in a business where I bend over backwards for people much less patient than him, this is absurd to me.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

East§ide said:


> I would tell them that this is ENTIRELY unacceptable, that they can no longer expect your business and that you'll be sharing your experience with others. Then link them to this thread.


+1 for this. But I would try to get this exposed beyond their frontline reps, because by the sound of it they really don't give a shit. A supervisor needs to put in the loop.

Tell you what, I just bought a new board and on my shortlist was a High Life UL. I'm glad I went with NS, because I had a slight problem with my board and Vince Sanders (the guy in some of the NS videos), called me directly the same day I emailed and long story short completely took care of me. 

This guy's problem with some binding parts might seem minor to some, but to me it seems indicative of a systemic problem at Ride and makes me want to never give them my hard earned money for anything.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is what I emailed them just now:

Dan,

I got the order today. But it was wrong. It was missing the ladder straps that I ordered and paid for. I called and spoke to Casey (sp?) today at about 4:30 pm. He said we would have the ladder straps sent out. He did not say when they would come. So that was not particularly helpful.

Can you confirm that the order actually got to parts department as that was what you said was the problem last time. Can you also confirm shipping date? Do you really think it is fair for me to pay for the stuff at this point? I respectfully ask for a refund or something else for my time and trouble. 

Also, I have to respectfully mention that my experience is being put on snowboarding forum for all to see. Hopefully i can provide some good news to the crew their sometime soon.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/68202-ride-customer-service-sucks.html

Scott


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

scottb7 said:


> Here is what I emailed them just now:
> 
> Dan,
> 
> ...


I'm interested to see where this goes.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

We already know where it will go...I ain't going to get jack...Meaning I will be lucky if ever get my ladder straps...But I figure you all got my back on this somehow....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn, you paid for this shit and still didn't get it? Ride better get their shit together.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

scottb7 said:


> *We already know where it will go...I ain't going to get jack*...Meaning I will be lucky if ever get my ladder straps...But I figure you all got my back on this somehow....


 Sorry bro! But this line caught me off guard.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Scott which strap was it? I have a black Burton gettagrip capstrap set size large that I'd consider parting with to help out a fellow boarder. Might work for you, I don't know. Bought them but never used them and just kept for backup. Just a thought...


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks much for the offer. Let's wait and see what they do...


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

That's shitty. I once made a post looking for members (on another forum) with spare Rome cant pads, because I lost mine. A Rome rep personally pm'ed me, and I had them in two days free of charge. I've dealt with Rome a few times, and I have to say they are the best. Union has been pretty good too, but Rome even contacted me a few times after the fact to see how things were going.

I love ride bindings though. Hopefully I won't have to deal with their customer service.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Ya I needed a new toestrap for my flux dmcc-lights and they shipped it the same day and I received it the next day.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I busted a pair of Ride bindings and got a similar run around. I busted a pair of Flux bindings out of warranty and they shipped me replacement parts ASAP. I've bought two more pairs of Flux bindings since and haven't bought another damn thing from Ride. Reap what you sow.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i must've missed the part where you paid for them; i do apologize. that IS incredibly shitty.

for what it's worth, i'm firmly on your side on this now. it's one thing to forget to send free replacement parts, but when you ORDER and PAY for them and they forget? fuck that noise.

anyway, best of luck in getting this resolved. i have a pair of my original Ride toe straps, one of which the webbing is pretty much done (horizontal tear that your boot would poke through) and another where there's a small tear near the strap itself that's barely noticeable. i can send you one or both if it'll help. shoot me a PM!


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my ankle strap from ride and I placed my claim in 2011. Needless to say I've moved on to better binding.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

tspkenneth said:


> Today i emailed Ride for some binding replacement parts and got a response back within a few minutes from Dan, and told me to be on the look out for the parts in the next couple weeks..Hopefully they make it.


Next couple of weeks? What, he's sending them via Pony Express?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

K2 & Ride...have to admit I agree...their customer service is one of the worst. Not too surprising since they're a giant corporation and a ski company lol.


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

Ride is owned by K2 so I'm not surprised you had a shitty experience with them. 

My K2 bindings had a part fall off and it was like pulling teeth to get them to honour the warranty. It wasn't a lot of money (maybe $10-15 including postage) but it was the principle of the thing. After arguing my case they finally said they'd mail me the replacement but it was such a hassle that I wouldn't buy anything from K2 again. 

My husband needed a replacement part for his Flows and they mailed it the next business day. I've also heard consistently good things about Rome. There are plenty of companies that won't make me jump through hoops just to get a part sent out.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Nito said:


> Sorry to say this, but you sound like a rep trying to do damage control.
> 
> Sincerely Nito


The original post struck me as whiny, which was why I felt the need to comment. I'm certainly not a rep, I've been on this forum long enough for that to be evident. 
Now that OP received his package and it was the wrong items I understand his complaint. I stand corrected.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

scottb7 said:


> ok gents....update...got the overnight package today. guess what? sent me some of the items i ordered, not all. and they sent a few items i did not order. I called. Yes, jeez you told me to right? I spoke to casey (sp?) and he said they will send the ladder straps that were originally ordered. He could not say when they would come but would be pretty quick.


I can't believe this man. I'm not even involved in this and its pissing me off. Im so glad that I went with Union bindings over Ride because when you spend several hundred dollars with a company you expect to have some sort of service. 

Unfortunately I bought a Ride board this year so I'm praying that nothing goes wrong and even if it did I wont' even bother calling. Great idea linking this thread in hopes to get this some exposure.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is what they said today...for the heck of it I responded with request that they overnight...The parts they sent got me up and running but the ladders slip once in a while::

Scott,

I apologize for the inconvenience. The original parts request clearly stated that you had requested ankle ladder straps, however the parts department is slammed, and *the good folks down there must have missed those parts when pulling your order*. We are going to send the ladders out, and you should see them within the next 2 weeks.


Thank You

Dan @ Ride


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

scottb7 said:


> Here is what they said today...
> 
> Scott,
> 
> ...


So not a single mention of whether or not they will take off the cost since you have been put out so much. 

This is still unacceptable in my opinion, but hopefully you get your stuff and just move on and hopefully never have a problem again.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

It sounds as if they are not holding employees accountable, everyone is willing to pass the blame. Ride should be willing to OWN situations like this and take care of customers. Until that happens, I will not OWN a ride product.

But yeah, completely unacceptable. Hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> It sounds as if they are not holding employees accountable, everyone is willing to pass the blame. Ride should be willing to OWN situations like this and take care of customers. Until that happens, I will not OWN a ride product.
> 
> But yeah, completely unacceptable. Hopefully everything will work out.


I would call them up and get a manager on the phone and make sure they get a link to this thread. Man such bullshit....


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> So not a single mention of whether or not they will take off the cost since you have been put out so much.
> 
> This is still unacceptable in my opinion, but hopefully you get your stuff and just move on and hopefully never have a problem again.


i don't advocate the "mess up, free stuff" idea, but the insincerity in his e-mail is pretty apparent. the fact that he's telling you to expect the rest of the stuff in 2 weeks while you waited 4-5 weeks for this to resolve speaks volumes as well. after this fiasco i'd expect them to overnight it.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

scottb7 said:


> Here is what they said today...for the heck of it I responded with request that they overnight...The parts they sent got me up and running but the ladders slip once in a while::
> 
> Scott,
> 
> ...


Le sigh. One fail after another... I really do hope they bend over backwards to make this right for you. I get that shit happens, but yikes, this is BAD!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

scottb7 said:


> Here is what they said today...for the heck of it I responded with request that they overnight...The parts they sent got me up and running but the ladders slip once in a while::
> 
> Scott,
> 
> ...


That is such a fucking generic reply. 

Goods in this business are pretty elastic. We have so many choices of brands/models that substitutes for pretty much any product are easy to find. It's not like we are stuck with limited options so I'm surprised to see such unprofessional behavior towards a customer even IF it's coming out of a large corporation. I mean, Burton's a large corporation as well, but they're still generally pretty good about taking care of customer issues. 

Sounds like you're pretty much screwed on this deal since everyone you try to contact seems to exhibit the same apathetic attitude towards you as a customer. Time to vote with your feet (cash) and take your business elsewhere. 

Thanks for this thread, I will never buy a Ride product as a result of it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

trapper said:


> Thanks for this thread, I will never buy a Ride product as a result of it.


Seriously, Ride makes some banger products, but this is discouraging. I may never buy Ride again as well. Too many good companies out there taking care of their customers to tolerate this shit. 

Kudos to the companies that go the extra mile.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd rather judge a company on NOT having to use customer service at all. Too many comments on how great "company x went the extra mile the five times I had to contact them to get spare parts because their bindings fall apart every 2 weeks..." Give me products that work as intended so you never have to hear from me again and you'll keep my business is how I look at it.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> I'd rather judge a company on NOT having to use customer service at all. Too many comments on how great "company x went the extra mile the five times I had to contact them to get spare parts because their bindings fall apart every 2 weeks..." Give me products that work as intended so you never have to hear from me again and you'll keep my business is how I look at it.


But not every and I'm willing to bet most products aren't purchased directly from the manufacturer. As a retailer, if you choose to carry a product, you should stand behind it.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> I'd rather judge a company on NOT having to use customer service at all. Too many comments on how great "company x went the extra mile the five times I had to contact them to get spare parts because their bindings fall apart every 2 weeks..." Give me products that work as intended so you never have to hear from me again and you'll keep my business is how I look at it.


you must really realllllly baby your gear. shit happens, why is why these products are offered with a warranty to begin with. and do you know BEFORE you buy something that it isn't going to break? You must really throw a fit when you need to take a car in for service. lol..what a stupid fucking post.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

East§ide said:


> you must really realllllly baby your gear. shit happens, why is why these products are offered with a warranty to begin with. and do you know BEFORE you buy something that it isn't going to break? You must really throw a fit when you need to take a car in for service. lol..what a stupid fucking post.


yeah, considering a six sigma designation (pretty much the highest mark you can get that basically says your company has all its shit together) still allows room for manufacturing defects (3.4 per million, or .00034%). and since snowboard manufacturers typically don't have the wherewithal to get to this designation, i'm willing to bet dollars to doughnuts that their defect rates are significantly higher.

mmmmmm, doughnuts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

onefutui2e said:


> mmmmmm, doughnuts.


Sittin in your squad car behind Arby's doin a little SBForums?


fwiw: I had a buckle on my Contrabands break during a very good season 2 years ago and I had a bag of free parts in a week. Unfortunately it took me months of run-around to get service from the same company, K2.

Imo metal baseplates are just not comfy by comparison. I'll probably buy another K2 binding because I like them.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

East§ide said:


> you must really realllllly baby your gear. shit happens, why is why these products are offered with a warranty to begin with. and do you know BEFORE you buy something that it isn't going to break? You must really throw a fit when you need to take a car in for service. lol..what a stupid fucking post.


I don't "baby" anything. But what I expect is a product that is often north of 250 bucks not to break down due to inferior materials or design < 30 days of use on the hill. I don't expect to have to chase a company's customer service for something that should not happen in the first place. Bit like you presumably don't expect to chase Never Summer on quality issues because their 3 year warranty is a statement of superior build. Rome's customer service gets lauded big time on here and props to them for having a great team but perhaps if they designed or improved the materials of their bindings a little better they wouldn't have to put so much effort into keeping annoyed customers happy.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> I don't "baby" anything. But what I expect is a product that is often north of 250 bucks not to break down due to inferior materials or design < 30 days of use on the hill. I don't expect to have to chase a company's customer service for something that should not happen in the first place. Bit like you presumably don't expect to chase Never Summer on quality issues because their 3 year warranty is a statement of superior build. Rome's customer service gets lauded big time on here and props to them for having a great team but perhaps if they designed or improved the materials of their bindings a little better they wouldn't have to put so much effort into keeping annoyed customers happy.


I'm not sure of your business acumen but it's always a cost/benefit thing (Google Ford Pinto memo if you're curious; its truthfulness is suspect but it's the most blatant example of what I'm trying to get at). In Rome's case, it's probably the case that it's cheaper for them to deal with customer complaints and send replacement parts than it is to invest in processes to ensure it doesn't happen in the first place, at least in the near-term.

Of course, this is purely an economic scenario. You can argue that if they just build superior products, then they'll have stronger legs to stand on and attract more customers so that investment might actually be worth it. But I'm not well-versed in their board room meetings enough to know what went into this decision, or if there was ever any discussion at all.

TL;DR - Investing in manufacturing processes to eliminate defects is not always cheaper than just dealing with the defects as they come.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

A warranty may or may not be a sign of a well made product. Maybe just a marketing strategy for a bad product, with a willingness to deal with problems later after sale is made. I don't think it is possible to generalize.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

onefutui2e said:


> I'm not sure of your business acumen but it's always a cost/benefit thing (Google Ford Pinto memo if you're curious; its truthfulness is suspect but it's the most blatant example of what I'm trying to get at). In Rome's case, it's probably the case that it's cheaper for them to deal with customer complaints and send replacement parts than it is to invest in processes to ensure it doesn't happen in the first place, at least in the near-term.
> 
> Of course, this is purely an economic scenario. You can argue that if they just build superior products, then they'll have stronger legs to stand on and attract more customers so that investment might actually be worth it. But I'm not well-versed in their board room meetings enough to know what went into this decision, or if there was ever any discussion at all.
> 
> TL;DR - Investing in manufacturing processes to eliminate defects is not always cheaper than just dealing with the defects as they come.


I am fairly well-versed in the trade-offs some companies make to ensure profit margins are sustained in manufacturing. But there comes a tipping point where inferior design / materials becomes a risk to overall brand value if/when enough customers perceive quality of a product to be inferior due to continually having to contact customer service due to early breakdown of parts etc. Especially if the cost of the product to begin with warrants a higher level of quality in the eyes of the consumer. That applies not only to Rome, but all companies.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree that sometimes shit just happens. Sometimes defective items slip through the cracks and sometimes shit just breaks. If a company doesn't make quality products, word will get out. On the same note, if a company doesn't stand behind it's products word will get out about that too.

I'm big on word of mouth. I'll always opt for gear from a company well known for high quality products and standing behind them when and if shit happens when given the opportunity. I don't have much patience for companies that pretend you don't exist after they have your money.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> ...i'm big on word of mouth. I'll always opt for gear from a company well known for high quality products and standing behind them when and if shit happens when given the opportunity. I don't have much patience for companies that pretend you don't exist after they have your money.


^+100,000,000


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

This seems like a stark contrast to this thread from not too long ago.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/58770-big-shout-out-ride-customer-service.html


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Efilnikufesin said:


> This seems like a stark contrast to this thread from not too long ago.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/58770-big-shout-out-ride-customer-service.html


So they're inconsistent at best! It almost sounds like it's the luck of the draw. If you get the right guy on the other end, you get good service. If not, your screwed!


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

crash77 said:


> So they're inconsistent at best! It almost sounds like it's the luck of the draw. If you get the right guy on the other end, you get good service. If not, your screwed!


True, but possibly you just need to be a pain in the ass. When you don't get the email response you want, give a call. Sometimes emails are too easy to ignore than an annoyed customer on the line directly. Just don't be so easily placated.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Efilnikufesin said:


> True, but possibly you just need to be a pain in the ass. When you don't get the email response you want, give a call. Sometimes emails are too easy to ignore than an annoyed customer on the line directly. Just don't be so easily placated.


Another apologist. It shouldn't matter if you send them a handwritten letter via carrier pidgeon, the company should stand behind their product without you being a pain in the ass. In fact, I would think people in general would be more willing to help someone who ISN'T a pain in the ass.

Just as proof that some companies DO actually care about their product, I had some issues with a pair of Celtek Mittens I bought - i paid far less for them than for Ride Bindings, and yet they want to send me FREE items that cost MORE than the parts from Ride. And guess what? All it took was a simple email.



> "Hey Adam,
> 
> I apologize for the glove coming apart. This is not a typical thing for Celtek product to do. I would like to get your glove replaced right away. Please send me your size and address and I will get this taken care of.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

On that note I might also add that my experience with Raiden has been great as well. I emailed about a toe strap whose stitching came undone on one end and was beginning to fray. The guy requested photos of the damage. As soon as I sent the photos, he mailed me two new sets of straps. I also stripped one of the mounting screws later using a screw driver that was too small, sent Raiden a picture of the damage and they immediately set me a package of 8 new mounting screws no questions asked. It's been a great first experience with Raiden's customer service and they make great bindings as well so I will probably be sticking with them until I have good reason not to.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Celtek didn't even ask for pictures! I was amazed. Because they don't have the pair in stokc that I originally had, they're sending me a more expensive pair of my choice!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Omg so glad I got rid of my ride stuff after reading all this. Hopefully C3 and Flux have a better customer service dept. I know Flux is the shit so far as I emailed Ladyflinstone from these forums last night and she already responded, and that was just about stickers....lol


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

East§ide said:


> Celtek didn't even ask for pictures! I was amazed. Because they don't have the pair in stokc that I originally had, they're sending me a more expensive pair of my choice!


that's a pretty sweet deal! it's hard to understand why more companies aren't that eager to satisfy their customers considering how popular this kind of customer service will make them. It's totally understandable to ask for pictures to ensure the emailer isn't bogus and just trying to get free product, but after that, you'd think it would be smooth sailing with all companies. unfortunately it's not.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> that's a pretty sweet deal!* it's hard to understand why more companies aren't that eager to satisfy their customers considering how popular this kind of customer service will make them.* It's totally understandable to ask for pictures to ensure the emailer isn't bogus and just trying to get free product, but after that, you'd think it would be smooth sailing with all companies. unfortunately it's not.


I think this type of mentality starts at the top and has a trickle down effect.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree.. For me, it just makes it easier for me to decide what brand to support and in turn what products I but


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Now THIS my friends is customer service . Unfortunately they didn't have the original mittens I had bought in stock, so they are sending me a more expensive pair. Here's the most recent email. THIS is the kind of customer service that will make me a loyal fan and customer.

"Hey Adam,

Stoked!! I will get those out to you today. I threw a little something extra in there for you as well. Thanks for being a part of the Celtek Clan.

Steven"


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

East§ide said:


> Now THIS my friends is customer service . Unfortunately they didn't have the original mittens I had bought in stock, so they are sending me a more expensive pair. Here's the most recent email. THIS is the kind of customer service that will make me a loyal fan and customer.
> 
> "Hey Adam,
> 
> ...


Customer retention at its best!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I hadn't just bought a pair of Candygrind mitts, I'd be shopping for some Celteks right now.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

It gets even better. I just got anothe email from Celtek thanking me for posting my experience and review on the forum and to give me a 45% off coupon code for their entire site. They have a lifelong customer by me.. I never need to wonder again about where ill be buying gloves. 

FWIW, the mittens from Celtek took a steaming dump on every other pair of gloves that I own regardless.. Warmer, more comfortable, better looking and totally 1000000% waterproof 20k/20k


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

East§ide said:


> It gets even better. I just got anothe email from Celtek thanking me for posting my experience and review on the forum and to give me a 45% off coupon code for their entire site. They have a lifelong customer by me.. I never need to wonder again about where ill be buying gloves.
> 
> FWIW, the mittens from Celtek took a steaming dump on every other pair of gloves that I own regardless.. Warmer, more comfortable, better looking and totally 1000000% waterproof 20k/20k


That's awesome. I'd be scooping up a pair of those Lira's for sure.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

The Liras are really dope but I honestly fell in love with the mittens and I just don't need 100$ gloves . I was going to use them to get my gf a pair of the bitten mittens for women . Either way, it's not about the $$ or anything, just nice to see a company back it's products and go above and beyond. They'll make their money back tenfold from me because I'm now a loyal and happy customer


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

East§ide said:


> ...Either way, it's not about the $$ or anything, just nice to see a company back it's products and go above and beyond. They'll make their money back tenfold from me because I'm now a loyal and happy customer


Ya hear that FUCKNUTS aka Ride!


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Extremo said:


> There are companies that email same day, multiple times, ship next day, and provide shipping and tracking info without even being asked.
> 
> As far as customer service goes this is kind of shitty.


Yes, whenever there is a high margin of profit , this can be expected in some circles. For the most part, the lower the profits, they more they try to be competitive and reduce support costs.

Support is ALWAYS one of the first things cut or, after the sale support I should say. After all, you dont make money on something that has already been purchased.


Obviously, this isnt smart for repeat business BUT, if they have a good product and know that people will come back , for the most part, even if their after support is bad, then they will continue to try to get away with it. Closing the profit gaps. 

Since other companies do this, everyone kind of aligns themselves with each other to some degree, so that no one major company stands out from the rest.

If eventually they get a bad enough rap, they will increase their customer support or, change their name - sell the company.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

crash77 said:


> Ya hear that FUCKNUTS aka Ride!


Haha if only they cared . I actually bought my girlfriend Ride Vxn bindings earlier this season because she has arthritis and the canted footbeds help her knees alot.. I'm now crossing my fingers they make it til the end of the season without any issues so I don't need to deal with Ride'a customer service dept. Eventually ill get her some burton bindings with autocant and know we're good to go. 
I had demoed a Ride Buckwild a few weeks back and almost considered buying one.. I'm glad I didn't. This far Burton, Rome and Celtek have really impressed me with their quality and dedication to their customers. I'd say the same about NeverSummer but I've had nothing but a great experience with my board. My big complaint with them is that I can't get another 2011 Evo brand new just to have lol


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I received fedex package today with ladder straps. All's well that ends!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm glad everything worked out for you. 

Companies really should look at their interactions with customers as experiences. People remember experiences. Do you remember what you got for Christmas 8 years ago, probably not. But you will, mostly likely, never forget that Christmas vacation. 

So the key question now is, because of your experience with ride, would you be willing to do business with them again?


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I would try to avoid a ride product. Thanks to everyone for the support.


----------

